# Orlando Magic vs New Jersey Nets



## JNice

EAST RUTHERFORD, New Jersey (Ticker) -- A rejuvenated Grant Hill leads the Orlando Magic into Continental Airlines Arena on Saturday to face the New Jersey Nets. 

Hill, an All-Star in 2004-05 after being limited to just 47 games combined over the previous four seasons, is scoring 19.5 points in 55 games this season. He has averaged 27.3 points over the last six games, but the Magic have gone just 3-3 in that span. 

Hill scored 29 points in a 111-89 triumph over the New York Knicks on Friday. 

Coach Johnny Davis has used a new backcourt tandem of rookie Jameer Nelson and Steve Francis, who has moved over to the 2-guard, over the last five games. Francis and Nelson combined for 48 points in a 114-111 victory over Sacramento on Tuesday. 

Reigning league Player of the Month Vince Carter has carried his stellar play into the Nets' first two games of March. He scored 32 in a victory over the Philadelphia 76ers on Wednesday and 27 in New Jersey's 106-90 loss vs. Miami the next night. 

In the only other meeting between the two teams this season, the Magic posted a 104-101 home victory over the Nets on January 8. Hill had 22 points in the triumph, and Jason Kidd notched a triple-double of 22 points, 11 rebounds and 11 assists for New Jersey.


----------



## JNice

Interesting matchup should be Steve Francis guarding Vince at SG. Also, yet another big challenge for Jameer Nelson squaring off against Jason Kidd. A pretty tough stretch for the rookie to move into the starting lineup. Including tonight, he'll have faced off against Bibby, Marbury, and Kidd in 3 straight.


----------



## Captain Obvious

We haven't won a road game in a month but I think we'll break that streak tonight. For the first time in a while we're riding some positive momentum. Dwight, Cato, and Battie should kill the Nets inside. As long as Carter and Kidd don't have monster games we should win.


----------



## JNice

Captain Obvious said:


> We haven't won a road game in a month but I think we'll break that streak tonight. For the first time in a while we're riding some positive momentum. Dwight, Cato, and Battie should kill the Nets inside. As long as Carter and Kidd don't have monster games we should win.


Howard has shown the last two games he can feast on weak frontcourts. Hopefully he'll do the same tonight. I'd like to see a 25-20 game out of him. :biggrin: Maybe I ask too much?


----------



## hobojoe

JNice said:


> Interesting matchup should be Steve Francis guarding Vince at SG. Also, yet another big challenge for Jameer Nelson squaring off against Jason Kidd. A pretty tough stretch for the rookie to move into the starting lineup. Including tonight, he'll have faced off against Bibby, Marbury, and Kidd in 3 straight.


I doubt New Jersey will start Vince at SG tonight if we start Jameer and Steve-o in the backcourt. We'll probably see a starting backcourt of Kidd and Jacque Vaughn with Vince playing SF.


----------



## schub

hobojoe said:


> I doubt New Jersey will start Vince at SG tonight if we start Jameer and Steve-o in the backcourt. We'll probably see a starting backcourt of Kidd and Jacque Vaughn with Vince playing SF.


Yes. Vaughn has been starting for a few weeks, now.


----------



## JNice

Doug Christie has been put on the injured list with bone spurs in his ankle. They are saying he might be out for the season - going to possibly have surgery. Wtf?


----------



## hobojoe

JNice said:


> Doug Christie has been put on the injured list with bone spurs in his ankle. They are saying he might be out for the season - going to possibly have surgery. Wtf?


  Well I guess we can officially say we'll be dealing Christie this offseason, if not right before the deadline next year since he'll have an expiring contract. I guess the only positive we can take from that trade is the emergence of Jameer Nelson.


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> Well I guess we can officially say we'll be dealing Christie this offseason, if not right before the deadline next year since he'll have an expiring contract. I guess the only positive we can take from that trade is the emergence of Jameer Nelson.


Yeah ... I guess we can safely say at this point in time that Sacramento got the better end of the deal. 

Sweet avatar. Where do people get these video avatars?


----------



## JNice

Wow .. Grant Hill's last 6 games ... just over 27 ppg on *60%* shooting.


----------



## hobojoe

Weisbrod said that he met with Doug today for a few hours, he's been put on the IL and will meet with a specialist in Seattle and likely have bone spurs removed, ending his season.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Nice over the back by Krstic . 8-3 Magic.


----------



## hobojoe

Nice start by the Magic, up 10-4. Howard's been active early, Francis' jumper looks to be on although I hope he doesn't continue to settle for it, and the Nets look a little shaky out of the gates. 

By the way, spongyfungy makes all these video avatars. Go to his personal forum, there are several Francis dunks, this Howard one and a Turkoglu dunk.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Oh man, Dwight's gonna have another huge game if he stays out of foul trouble. Magic are playing GREAT, 18-6 Magic. What was all the fuss about a week ago or so?


----------



## hobojoe

Great call, Robinson was clearly shuffling his feet as Francis came in. Magic back up 10 with Francis on the line for one.

Too bad Dwight had to pick up his 2nd foul so early, he's in a zone right now. :upset:


----------



## X-Factor

Dwight Howard is showing me something, everyone's been saying where's his offensive game show me something Dwight... well here it is, so far at least.


----------



## hobojoe

What a great first quarter for Francis and the Magic.


----------



## Captain Obvious

One of the best quarters I've seen all season. 29-15 Magic. Great play, but we can't let up on the road against a decent team like the Nets.


----------



## X-Factor

What an awesome quarter, going into the second quarter with a 14 point lead... can you say one game back of Washington???


OT: Elsewhere in the division, Washington's like 15 points behind the Bobcats


----------



## hobojoe

Minnesota Magician said:


> What an awesome quarter, going into the second quarter with a 14 point lead... can you say one game back of Washington???
> 
> 
> OT: Elsewhere in the division, Washington's like 15 points behind the Bobcats


Washington cut the Charlotte lead to 7 at the half. If Charlotte finishes off the win and we end up winning tonight we'll be within one game of them.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Great start and did you guys notice the 26 points already combined from Francis and Nelson in the backcourt?!?!? :eek8:


----------



## Idunkonyou

Excuse me. 28 points now.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Howard is stroking the FTs. He has now made 18 out of his last 19.


----------



## Idunkonyou

The Nets announcers are hilarious. The one guy said he didn't think Nelson was fast enough to be in the NBA. :laugh:


----------



## Idunkonyou

LMAO!!!!!!! 

Hill took Kidd out of his shoes with that move and then with the dunk! :banana:


----------



## Idunkonyou

That has to be one of the best defensive halves the Magic have played all year.


----------



## JNice

Too bad Dwight got into foul trouble. He got off to another early tear. He had 4 pts and 5 rebs in the first 6 mins. Still playing well.

Jameer continues to play great. His jumper has been money lately and he is getting to the basket very well for a guy his size.

Jason Kidd doesn't look healthy.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Great game. Everybody's doing great. Things are looking up for the Magic :yes:.


----------



## X-Factor

God what a freaking awesome first half by the Magic. Our back court is having a career night. The zone defense is freaking shutting the Nets down.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Nelson and Francis are eating up the Nets back court. 

Nelson and Francis - 30 points, 5 assists, 4 rebounds, 1 turnover, 80% from the field.

Kidd and Vaughn - 2 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 10% from the field.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Idunkonyou said:


> The Nets announcers are hilarious. The one guy said he didn't think Nelson was fast enough to be in the NBA. :laugh:


YES announcers typically tend to be morons.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Oh look here. The Magic only have 3 turnovers. The last two games we have kept the turnovers down and so far have been blowing out people. If this team can keep the turnovers down, they may actually be a force in the playoffs.


----------



## hobojoe

Idunkonyou said:


> Oh look here. The Magic only have 3 turnovers. The last two games we have kept the turnovers down and so far have been blowing out people. If this team can keep the turnovers down, they may actually be a force in the playoffs.


 Funny, last week we were talking about whether we'd make the playoffs or not. Barring a miraculous comeback by the Nets in the second half, we'll be one game out of homecourt advantage in the first round.


----------



## hobojoe

On a not so bright note, what a cheap 3rd foul they gave to Dwight at the end of the half there. Garrity was at the table waiting to check in for Howard so he didn't pick up his 3rd before halftime and they bail Krstic out with a stupid foul call on Howard. :upset:


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> Funny, last week we were talking about whether we'd make the playoffs or not. Barring a miraculous comeback by the Nets in the second half, we'll be one game out of homecourt advantage in the first round.





> Howard, the league's No. 1 draft pick, said all his work is paying off.
> 
> "I told you we're going to the playoffs and I mean it," the 6-foot-11, 262-pound Howard said. "Mark my words."


 :cheers:


----------



## Idunkonyou

hobojoe said:


> On a not so bright note, what a cheap 3rd foul they gave to Dwight at the end of the half there. Garrity was at the table waiting to check in for Howard so he didn't pick up his 3rd before halftime and they bail Krstic out with a stupid foul call on Howard. :upset:


That was a bogus call. Howard striped him cleanly and then the guy just fell to the floor. Howard didn't even touch him.


----------



## hobojoe

JNice said:


> Jameer continues to play great. His jumper has been money lately and he is getting to the basket very well for a guy his size.


He's definitely looking a lot more comfortable with his jumper and with his game overall now that he's starting and playing 35+ minutes consistently. Some pressure is off him now, he doesn't have to worry about making one mistake and being pulled from the game. He just has to go out there and do his thing, and that's what he's doing. He and Dwight seem to already have some chemistry together, they could be a formidable duo in the future. 

:cheers:


----------



## Idunkonyou

If Francis continues to play like this at SG, I would just keep him. I would draft a young, promising SG and try to get another big man in the offseason. 

If the Magic can get a decent coach, I think they could be a 50+ win season next year as long as they don't have any serious injuries.


----------



## JNice

Idunkonyou said:


> That was a bogus call. Howard striped him cleanly and then the guy just fell to the floor. Howard didn't even touch him.


Not to mention there were probably 5 or 6 times somebody went over Dwight's back on rebounds.


----------



## JNice

I would not be surprised at all if Dwight is leading the league in rebounding within the next 2 or 3 years. He barely even boxes out now and he can dominate the glass. He sometimes is standing right beneath the basket and ends up grabbing boards away from people 10 feet from the basket. Not to mention he is already one of the best offensive rebounds in the league.


----------



## JNice

Wow, horrible horrible call on Dwight's 4th foul.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Crappy foul on Howard. I know he is a rookie, but some of the fouls that are called on him is pathetic.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Man are Nelson and Francis on. They have combined for 40 points and we aren't even in the 4th yet.


----------



## JNice

I wasn't really paying attention ... I didn't even realize we were up 30 points.

:bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## JNice

Vince goes from the boos of Toronto to the boos of New Jersey. :laugh:


----------



## Captain Obvious

Put in the scrubs, this one's over (I think this deserves dancing bananas)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## hobojoe

I think we're getting to that point where we're going to see Stevenson, Augmon, Hunter and Kasun getting some time. I hope they let Howard play in the 4th quarter since he's barely even played tonight because of foul trouble.


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> I think we're getting to that point where we're going to see Stevenson, Augmon, Hunter and Kasun getting some time. I hope they let Howard play in the 4th quarter since he's barely even played tonight because of foul trouble.


Yeah, it is just about early Darko time.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Cato with the heat check... LMAO.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Any one else notice how good of a rebounder Nelson is? The guy just flows to the ball.


----------



## JNice

Nothing like Vince Carter throwing 3/4 court behind the back passes with his team down 29 points.


----------



## G-Force

Wooof! Orlando was 30 for 45 before they missed four consecutive shots. That's unreal! They must have had their Wheaties this morning.


----------



## JNice

> With a little over three minutes left in a lopsided victory, Orlando Magic rookie Dwight Howard pointed to press row and yelled, "We're going to the playoffs!"


Ugh, I hate I can't make a post of only quotes. Argh.


----------



## Captain Obvious

20 points for Jameer, congrats! 

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## JNice

Man, Kidd just does not look the same. I wonder if that is injury or just not wanting to play for the Nets anymore.


----------



## hobojoe

..


JNice said:


> Ugh, I hate I can't make a post of only quotes. Argh.


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> ..


You cheated ...


----------



## JNice

Dwight rebounds like he's got a 15 foot wingspan.


----------



## hobojoe

hobojoe said:


> ..


 ^ Cheat the system, just put a couple periods before or after the quote, it's barely even noticeable.

Oh, and Dwight Howard scores the bucket, and one! Double-double in not even 20 minutes. :biggrin:


----------



## Idunkonyou

JNice said:


> Man, Kidd just does not look the same. I wonder if that is injury or just not wanting to play for the Nets anymore.


Kidd has always been overrated IMO. He is a great passer. Great rebounder for a guard. His defense has always been suspect and his shooting has horrible through out his career. 

Howard with another D/D by the way. :banana:


----------



## Captain Obvious

Dwight with ANOTHER double-double. What a beast.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Nelson's shot is so sweet its not even funny.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Captain Obvious said:


> Dwight with ANOTHER double-double. What a beast.


In just 20 minutes. If he wouldn't got into foul trouble, he would probably have 20/15 by now.


----------



## JNice

Where is ballbiologist saying Jameer has a terrible shot. I tried to tell people early this season he'd be a good shooter. His form on his jumper is beautiful.


----------



## hobojoe

Idunkonyou said:


> Nelson's shot is so sweet its not even funny.


 Man, even with his slow start to the year he's shooting 45.8% from the floor for the season as a rookie point guard. He's pretty damn good.


----------



## Captain Obvious

I don't care what anybody says, I'll put our rookie duo up against Deng-Gordon or any other duo out there.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Captain Obvious said:


> I don't care what anybody says, I'll put our rookie duo up against Deng-Gordon or any other duo out there.


Our rookie duo kills any other rookie duo this season. Plain and simple.


----------



## hobojoe

OT: Charlotte up 84-82 on the Wizards with 58.8 seconds to play in the game. Go Bobcats! :gopray:


----------



## JNice

Captain Obvious said:


> I don't care what anybody says, I'll put our rookie duo up against Deng-Gordon or any other duo out there.


Hell yeah.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Howard draws another foul. This kid is going to be a beast.


----------



## JNice

Howard with his 5th. Johnny tells him to keep playing. He'll probably be in until he fouls out.


----------



## JNice

Cats and Wiz tied at 84 now.


----------



## hobojoe

Dwight's had some really weak foul calls go against him tonight. That's pretty much the only thing keeping him from having another 20-15 game.

Washington wins. Laron Profit of all people hits the game winning shot, tip in off a Dixon miss. :upset:


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> Dwight's had some really weak foul calls go against him tonight. That's pretty much the only thing keeping him from having another 20-15 game.
> 
> Washington wins. Laron Profit of all people hits the game winning shot, tip in off a Dixon miss. :upset:


I figured the Bobcats would blow it.


----------



## hobojoe

Okafor: 7 points (3-13 FG) 8 rebounds in 37 minutes. 

Man, the one game I would've liked for him to have had a good game he doesn't. If he had just played decently tonight Washington would've lost and the Magic would only be one game behind them.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Refs SUCK!!!!!!!!! Howard should have had two shot blocks in a row. :curse:


----------



## JNice

There has been a Super Mario Kasun sighting.


----------



## JNice

..

I'm surprised Hedo is still in the game in garbage time. They were talking about him having sore knees. Seems like a good time to give Ancient Man Stacey Augmon some PT.


----------



## Idunkonyou

I'm surprised Kasun hasn't been in the rotation more. He was looking good and then all of the sudden he just disappeared.


----------



## Idunkonyou

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> I'm surprised Hedo is still in the game in garbage time. They were talking about him having sore knees. Seems like a good time to give Ancient Man Stacey Augmon some PT.


I agree. We don't need a key player out on the floor now.


----------



## JNice

Jameer finishes with 22 pts, 6 rebs, 3 assists, 2 steals in 32 mins. Very nice job.

I've been extremely surprised with his rebounding during this stretch.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Looks like Francis is finally starting to accept his SG role. If he can do that, the Magic will be a good team down the stretch. 

Ok Magic. Lets see if we can make it 4 in a row for the first time this year.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

I don't like Kwame, BUT, he is a terrific defender. I give him credit for locking down Okafor.


----------



## hobojoe

Idunkonyou said:


> Looks like Francis is finally starting to accept his SG role. If he can do that, the Magic will be a good team down the stretch.
> 
> Ok Magic. Lets see if we can make it 4 in a row for the first time this year.


 It definitely won't be easy. The Cavs aren't playing all that well as of late though, so we may be able to steal one on the road against one of the best home teams in the league. We should be well rested, the game's not until Tuesday and the starters got some rest in the second half tonight.


----------



## jskudera

I live in Jersey and am a huge Magic fan. I went to the game tonight, and the Magic just embarassed the Nets. The entire place was booing the Nets at half, and over half the people left at the end of the 3rd quarter. I really like Nelson playing the point. There's more control and less turnovers when he is in the game. Orlando played some good defense (even though NJ only settled for jump shots and missed 60% of them). Orlando was just cutting through the defense and getting easy shots. Great to see them get out of a slump, I was beginning to worry.


----------



## JNice

..

Winning Potion


----------



## X-Factor

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Winning Potion






> "I thought we had a good game together," Francis said. "I guess that's the vision the coaches were seeing when they decided to insert Jameer into the starting lineup."


Hopefully we can keep the Francis/Nelson thing going, I'd love to see these guys playing together for a long time.


----------



## persian pride

jskudera said:


> I live in Jersey and am a huge Magic fan. I went to the game tonight, and the Magic just embarassed the Nets. The entire place was booing the Nets at half, and over half the people left at the end of the 3rd quarter. I really like Nelson playing the point. There's more control and less turnovers when he is in the game. Orlando played some good defense (even though NJ only settled for jump shots and missed 60% of them). Orlando was just cutting through the defense and getting easy shots. Great to see them get out of a slump, I was beginning to worry.


LOL , It was not even close in 3rd quarter. ANd Medolands was jumping.

We played a very good game, got everyone involved, Vaghn had a great game, Kidd and Carter were wonderfull, Nenad played well...Good game by Nets :clap:


----------

